# Pacu



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats so great about a Pacu? should I pick one up?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

blackeye said:


> Whats so great about a Pacu? should I pick one up?


In my opinion nothing... there big, really big and thats about it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Like most Characins, Pacu's are shoaling fish, so if you want to keep Pacu's, you'll have to get at least 4 or 5.
To house a small shoal of Pacu's, you'll need at least a 10-15ft long tank, however - so unless a tank as big as that is something you can afford and place, I wouldn't bother with Pacu's.

If you want Pacu-like fish (so basically, vegetarian relatives of piranha's), I'd rather recommend Silver Dollars. Most of these grow to around 8-10", and a 75-100g tank should be enough to house a small shoal of them, as well as a good number of tank mates.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

useless fish that just keeps growing


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And, unless you want to grow them out, I wouldn't pay for them--there's always an unsuspecting hobbyist with overgrown ones they're looking to dump on somebody else...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)




----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

grow way to big and ugly if you ask me


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont find ne thing ugly about them, but they are monsters when bigger and as such you will need a monster tank.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

no.. in my opinion they are not worth it... i had 3 at one point but they get wayyyyy to big


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

blackeye said:


> Whats so great about a Pacu? should I pick one up?


I find Pacu to be playful and intelligent fish and interact great with people but I wouldnt get one. They get huge and people cannot give them a proper home and it always in the end is bad for the fish in one way or other.

I took a 15" Pacu once to a local fish store because it wouldnt fit in my 120 anymore and they assured me they'd find it a home. I was told the following visit by one of the employee (he told me secretly) that shortly after I left, they put it in a plastic bag (no water) and dumped it into the dumpster in the back. I was almost heartbroken because it was a really cool fish - acted almost like a puppy.


----------



## GangORedz (Sep 13, 2006)

i have a red pacu at the moment. A nice character. I use him as the garbage disposal. Everything my 13 redz dont eat, i net up and put in with the pacu. BAM eats it all. When a feeder fish dies in the quarantine tank. net it up and put it in with the pacu for him to eat. Plus i feed him coolor enhancing food. HE has real nice red colors on him. Looks like a sanchezi with big fat eyes, and a puggy mouth. lol

i like him hes interactive. I have him cohabed with a few convict cichlids right now. they fight over food its great. About an hour ago, I tried to cohab him with my 13 3 inch reds. I worked ok for a little. then i noticed some of his anal fin was gone. so im going to take him back out. I thought i would give it a try since they shoal in the wild, and he does look like a big red. HE is 5+inches and the redz are 3 and below inches.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

IMO no.... I wouldnt. I have a pacu and I'm trying to get rid of him. He's about 9" and not even a year old yet, I bought him when he was about 1" and havent even had him but about 8 months. They grow faster than oscars









Here's a pic


----------



## GangORedz (Sep 13, 2006)

heres a pic of mine as well.. hes a red pacu!

View attachment 119685


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hat everything about pacus

I hat how they look they are some of the ugliest fish


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

I wouldnt, i mean they kinda look nice when little but when they are big they look discusting, their mouth is messed up imo.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Like most Characins, Pacu's are shoaling fish, so if you want to keep Pacu's, you'll have to get at least 4 or 5.
> To house a small shoal of Pacu's, you'll need at least a 10-15ft long tank, however - so unless a tank as big as that is something you can afford and place, I wouldn't bother with Pacu's.
> 
> If you want Pacu-like fish (so basically, *vegetarian relatives of piranha's*), I'd rather recommend Silver Dollars. Most of these grow to around 8-10", and a 75-100g tank should be enough to house a small shoal of them, as well as a good number of tank mates.


I know that it is stated that Pacus are vegetarians, but I believe that is a miss label. They are more omnivores in lieu of vegetarians. They will eat feeders without missing a beat.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Like most Characins, Pacu's are shoaling fish, so if you want to keep Pacu's, you'll have to get at least 4 or 5.
> To house a small shoal of Pacu's, you'll need at least a 10-15ft long tank, however - so unless a tank as big as that is something you can afford and place, I wouldn't bother with Pacu's.
> 
> If you want Pacu-like fish (so basically, *vegetarian relatives of piranha's*), I'd rather recommend Silver Dollars. Most of these grow to around 8-10", and a 75-100g tank should be enough to house a small shoal of them, as well as a good number of tank mates.


I know that it is stated that Pacus are vegetarians, but I believe that is a miss label. They are more omnivores in lieu of vegetarians. They will eat feeders without missing a beat.

Just my 2 cents....
[/quote]

Yes indeed, this is true. I've had them eat hamburger meat balls that I thru in the tank for the P's before


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.anglingthailand.com/data/pics/j...g%20Pacu%20.jpg imagine having that sucker in a fish tank


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

man pacus make me sick
nexus link to that pic made me throw up.

I HATE PACU!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

i have to say not to get one unless you have a large enough tank meaning at least 200+ gallons. And if you do get one go with the red bellied pacu. They get HUGE but like a few members on here said and i agree they are quite playful and have interesting personalities. I had a red pacu which grew to about 24 inches in my 220 gal tank. and kept his beautiful color all throughout the time i had him. And contrary to most pacu ive seen his mouth never got messed up....heres a pic of him at his largest in my tank....see look at the smile hes always got on. I loved that fish...and as far as being a vegetarian...well this one ate pinkys(baby mice) chicken...red meat...fish fillets....the whole nine yards


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

U
G 
L 
Y

Pacus got no alibi they UGLY, dont get one.
If you think they even REMOTELY look good, just remember that youll need a HUGE tank to house them as stated in Judazzs' post.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my buddy had a pacu in with some softshell turtles, parrots, and red devils and one day that little bugger outgrew them and killed everything else in the tank including the softshelled turtle, but up until that day a verry borring fish he got an ice bath after that.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont think they that ugly. but i would still never get one


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

if you can house one and can afford to feed one PROPERLY-then sure-they are a great fish with lots of personality to boot-be prepared as others have stated they are going to get huge quick-I started out with a 3.5 to 4 incher a year and a half ago and i noww have a beauty pacu sitting at the 18 inch mark and growing like no other still!!!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

take some pics of him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> take some pics of him


Mine? Photobucket is down at the moment

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/AKS...nt=MVI_1764.flv

There is alittle vid of my tank!!!!It will show my pacu!!!!Sorry about the quality-it was taken from my digital camera!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow ur tank looks huge. so does ur fish. how big is that tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> wow ur tank looks huge. so does ur fish. how big is that tank


LOL-Its a small tank-only a 125 gal-And ya thats all or should i say most of my big guys!!!!!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> http://www.anglingthailand.com/data/pics/j...g%20Pacu%20.jpg imagine having that sucker in a fish tank


Who is that guy in that pic? He's all over the internet with cool fish he's caught, mainly snakehead.org


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i see more adds about people giving thier large, out grown 
the tank away, than i do reds for sale, or even, free kittens....









grow too big


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I will move this topic for you since it has nothing to do with piranhas.









_*Topic Moved to Freshwater General Discussion*_


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I will move this topic for you since it has nothing to do with piranhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering when someone was gonna notice that


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Well I guess i wont buy a Pacu then haha. I have an 55gal and a 25gal empty at the moment. The Pacu looks really cool when they are young, I wish they didnt get so big so fast. Thx for all your info!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

blackeye said:


> Well I guess i wont buy a Pacu then haha. I have an 55gal and a 25gal empty at the moment. The Pacu looks really cool when they are young, I wish they didnt get so big so fast. Thx for all your info!


Good!! Most people cant house them and they probably should not even be sold at pet stores. They are ugly anyway.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I was just looking for something exotic too take some tank space up. Something with some personality even.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Like most Characins, Pacu's are shoaling fish, so if you want to keep Pacu's, you'll have to get at least 4 or 5.
> To house a small shoal of Pacu's, you'll need at least a 10-15ft long tank, however - so unless a tank as big as that is something you can afford and place, I wouldn't bother with Pacu's.
> 
> If you want Pacu-like fish (so basically, *vegetarian relatives of piranha's*), I'd rather recommend Silver Dollars. Most of these grow to around 8-10", and a 75-100g tank should be enough to house a small shoal of them, as well as a good number of tank mates.


I know that it is stated that Pacus are vegetarians, but I believe that is a miss label. They are more omnivores in lieu of vegetarians. They will eat feeders without missing a beat.

Just my 2 cents....
[/quote]
You're right about pacu's being omnivores (or basically swimming thrash cans), but when I give advice like that, I talk about the proper care. The fact that they do eat hamburger meat etc. doesn't mean it's good for them, let alone that it's healthy for them (on the contrary). So I don't include that in my answer, as it is irrelevant information that may lead to people being misinformed.
Pacu's are by nature omnivorous in the sense that they eat fruits, seeds, nuts, plants and also insects and crustaceans, and sometimes also small fish - feeding them mamalian meat or live fish on a regular basis has nothing to do with proper or responsible care of these fish (for the same reason as why it's bad to feed that to carnivorous piranha's on a regular basis).

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

thx for thr info.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

the red pacus look okay


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

blackeye said:


> I was just looking for something exotic too take some tank space up. Something with some personality even.


well a pacu would deffintly take some tank space up


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i miss my old pacu, i'd love to get a pond of them one day with lots of aros.


----------

